# SVSound PB13-Ultra / PC-Ultra Giveaway Qualification Thread



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Once you are qualified for the SVSound PB13-Ultra / PC-Ultra Giveaway, you need to let us know you would like to be entered in the giveaway using this thread.

*This thread is for qualification ONLY! 

POST HERE ONLY AFTER YOU HAVE QUALIFIED!

For questions and comments use the SVSound PB13-Ultra / PC-Ultra Giveaway thread.*


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

I believe I have qualified now.


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

I think I have qualified as well. Good luck to everyone who enters.


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

I sure hope everyone else forgets to post. I sure would like to own this sub.

As for the rest of us that do remember best of luck.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

I think I've qualified for this as well. good luck to all! :daydream:


----------



## alexadams77 (Aug 4, 2007)

I think that I've qualified as well, but if I haven't I will by the end of the Jan. I'd like to wish everyone good luck as well and I'm hoping for a 5-way tie right now :daydream:


----------



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

You guys are all so sweet and polite.








To be honest though I hope you all loose. cough, cough cuz ummmm I want to win!
All though I never win anything and have no delusions that I will win this time. 
You must admit winning a PC- Ultra would ULTRA ROCK!:yay::jump:








That being said I hope every one has a wonderful, happy, and safe Christmas.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm fairly sure that I have qualified by now. So here is my post.
Happy new year to everyone:yay:


----------



## jr1414 (Nov 28, 2007)

Add me to those qualified now too! Wish me luck!

Oh, and Happy New Year everyone!!!


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

avaserfi said:


> I think I have qualified as well. Good luck to everyone who enters.


:help:

Qualification period is from November 1, 2007 through January 31, 2008.
A random drawing will be held in February from the qualified entries. 
You must start a minimum of 5 new threads during the qualification period.* 
You must have a minimum of 100 posts during the qualification period.* 
No post-padding allowed or you will be disqualified without notice!


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 8, 2007)

Add me to the list of qualified people. 

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

I think I've qualified, and it has been a lot of fun. Great discussions and a lot of good information!


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I believe I have met the requirements also. I hope all had a good Xmas break and good luck to everyone.


----------



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

I believe I have qualified, please enter me in this great contest.


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

I have qualified. Please enter me into the contest. 

Good Luck to all!


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

I also have qualified... Its an honor to be entered for the first time in a contest...

Never won anything before... crossing my fingers...


----------



## Ilkka (Jun 8, 2006)

I have qualified. Please enter me into the contest. :bigsmile:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... me too! :whistling:


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Uh oh, there's a lot of competition already, and we don't even have the last minute entries yet. I'm pretty sure I've qualified now, and if not, I'm sure I will be by the 31st. Thanks Sonnie, I can't wait!


----------



## warpdrive (May 6, 2007)

I believe I have qualified so please add me to the draw. I promise to write a really nice review with lots of pictures.

I need a new sub so I can *feel* the bass for once. It's depressing watching the trace on my SMS-1 fall off at 25Hz. It would be my version of "Extreme Makeover" if I replaced my S12 sub with a PB13

I think there will be a flury of posts around Jan 31


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

warpdrive said:


> I think there will be a flury of posts around Jan 31


I think I'll make it. :mooooh:


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

OK I'm at 100 posts. Or did I need to make 100 posts between the dates provided?

Just need to start 5 meaningful threads.  :nerd:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Per your own quote... :bigsmile:



mazersteven said:


> :help:
> 
> Qualification period is from November 1, 2007 through January 31, 2008.
> A random drawing will be held in February from the qualified entries.
> ...


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> Per your own quote... :bigsmile:


I don't think I'll make it. :sad:


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

I'm qualified:T and I've got a good feeling too!


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

I do believe that I am now qualified.
Cheers,
Konky.


----------



## jerome (Apr 24, 2007)

I too believe that I am now qualified. Please enter me in this contest.


----------



## Funkmonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

Whew! :jump: I made it. (I think :scratchJust under the wire, too. 
Please enter me in the contest.
good luck to everyone
Cheers


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I should be good to go. Now, with the size of this beast, I'll have to get rid of the couch in my tiny home theater to make it fit.

Has anyone ever watched a movie while sitting directly on a subwoofer?

Marshall


----------



## jerome (Apr 24, 2007)

eugovector said:


> Has anyone ever watched a movie while sitting directly on a subwoofer?


Many have large buttkikkers in their sofa. That's probably not very far from sitting on a PB13 :bigsmile:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*CONGRATULATIONS TO OUR SVS WINNER*.....

*DRUM ROLLLLLLLLLLLL........................* :woohoo:

[BANANA]
*Spoiler* 



*tonyvdb!*


[/BANANA] 
:fireworks2: :fireworks1: :fireworks2:

*Wins his choice of a PB13-Ultra or PC-Ultra!*

arty:

Thanks to everyone who participated ... and don't go anywhere... we have lots more to give away! :yes:


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

Congratulations, Tony! You'll have a great time it!!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm totally shocked by this I seriously thought I had no chance of winning something like this.
I dont even know what sub I should go with, I'm open to suggestions. I like the box subs better for looks but I want the best frequency response so maybe the PC-Ultra would be a better choice. What do you guys think?


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

if you have the space ... box!

congrats!


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

mike c said:


> if you have the space ... box!
> 
> congrats!


I agree. The PB13-Ultra was the one I was eyeing!


----------



## warpdrive (May 6, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS TO OUR SVS WINNER*.....
> 
> *DRUM ROLLLLLLLLLLLL........................* :woohoo:
> 
> ...


Consolation prizes? Please tell!

Congrats to the winner. That is one sweet prize. Looking at your list of equipment, it's gonna be an awesome upgrade.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Congrats to Tony. Looking at it, we all had a pretty good chance. Was it about 1 in 30? Those are the best odds I've ever had. I'm happy just to have been that close (I'm not much of a prize winner, just ask the Powerball Office).


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Congrats Tony! I'd go with the box, I love how that thing looks in Rosenut.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

eugovector said:


> Congrats to Tony. Looking at it, we all had a pretty good chance. Was it about 1 in 30? Those are the best odds I've ever had. I'm happy just to have been that close (I'm not much of a prize winner, just ask the Powerball Office).


yep, those were good odds. but I've never really won anything in my life ... so it was more like 1 in 29 for you guys


----------



## Funkmonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

Congrats Tony!!!!!! 

I'm with you Mike, I've got no luck with drawings and stuff. I know people who find $10's & $20's just laying on the ground. I am lucky to find a penny, and it is always tails up. Thats okay though, I am healthy and happy.
Cheers all, and congratulations again Tony. I would choose the PB-13Ultra in black, and if it doesn't work out for you shoot me a PM and I will gladly take it off your hands. :bigsmile:


----------



## jerome (Apr 24, 2007)

Congratulations Tony!

PB13 is the one with the highest SPL but PC Ultra is easier to place if you're low on floor space.

I would also go for the PB13 if I were you. Unfortunately, I'm NOT !!! :hissyfit::rofl2:


----------



## Ron Stimpson (Jun 26, 2006)

Congrats Tony! 

SVS will be building this sub for you very soon. Let us know where you want it shipped, US or Canada we’ll cover with normal shipping in the SVS family (from Sonic Boom Audio in Toronto, if you are living there). Bax Global or UPS generally will bring this to you wherever (around the world via our trusted dealers now too). 

We’ll get some added gifts put in as well, stuff any PC-Ultra owner should have. Thanks to you for being a part of the Shack Tony. Sonny ran a great giveaway.

Have a nice weekend,

Ron Stimpson
Co-Founder, SVS


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks Ron, I sent you a PM.


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

Very nice.... congrats Tony... I can't imagine you not loving that sub...


----------



## Ron Temple (Oct 16, 2007)

Late to the party, but congrats Tony...you've got an amazing sub.


----------

